# Toasterferret's Council of Thieves



## toasterferret (Jul 6, 2011)

Adventure Background

In 4606 ar, Aroden, god of humanity, innovation, and history, died. No city in all of Golarion was wracked more fundamentally by this catastrophic event than Westcrown. The capital of Cheliax—an entire country sworn to the god of humanity’s worship at the time—Westcrown was the expected site of Aroden’s return and had spent decades preparing for the event. A massive plaza known as the Arodennama, complete with a towering statue of the god, stood ready to receive the deity, yet after his death, it took only a few short years for the church of Aroden to fall. The Arodennama was abandoned, and the entire country found itself in the grips of a civil war with fierce diabolists.
The rise of the Thrice-Damned House of Thrune saw Westcrown’s further descent. After a brutal 30-year civil war, the diabolical House of Thrune seized control of Cheliax.

One of their first acts as the nation’s new government was to move the capital and royal court north to the city of Egorian, emptying Westcrown of much of its affluence and prestige. Those nobles who remained behind were largely old families rooted in their traditions and their pride, content to rot in their declining home. While still a vibrant and important port, the splendor that had typified Westcrown for centuries swiftly waned, and without the noble court many commoners and merchants who had previously made a living pandering to the country’s elite were forced to move on, leaving whole blocks abandoned. Westcrown faded to a pale shadow of its former glory and became a playground for vultures eager to pick the royal carcass.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 6, 2011)

*Introductions*

It started with an urchin bumping into you in the bustling streets.  When you went to check your coin purse, you found everything to be in its place.  You also found a hastily scrawled note, on a small strip of parchment.

Once alone, as the watchful eyes of the hellknights are everywhere these days, you take a closer look.  The parchment reads:

"We have been watching you for some time now.  If we are correct in you taking any interest in Westcrown ever being free of the Thrice-Damned House of Thrune, find yourself at Vizio's tavern at fourth bell today.  Tell no one.  -J"


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 6, 2011)

Leonixx was nearly knocked off his feet by the urchin, and scrambled quickly to regain composure and check his belongings.

A short fellow, with vibrant red hair and piercing blue eyes, reads the note with curiousity. Whoever could this J be, and what would he want of a simple trickster travelling through the area. Leonixx determines that someone who would give him a note rather than cut his throat and snag his coin purse is far more trustworthy than the majority of citizens here.

Dusting his thick cloak off, he hurries as fast as his short legs can take him to Vizio's Tavern, he could use a drink to calm his nerves anyhow.


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 7, 2011)

Vigil read the note slowly two more times, looking for any clue hidden in the short message.
Finding none, he re-focused on the few facts he did know:  someone had managed to sneak into his pockets, and someone wanted to meet to discuss destroying that damned house of devils.

As Vigil gave pocketed the note, he looked up for the sun. Seeing it directly above him, he made haste for Vizio's.  He hated being late to the party, and the four hours he had left was barely enough time to beat _whomever _he was meeting to the tavern, he hoped.


----------



## Slithy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Maurea's intent*

Maurea felt dirty. The kind of soul-covering filth that could only be achieved by close proximity to evil. She could smell it, taste it, feel it in her very bones.
After the little fellow bumped her, and the discovery of the note, she felt a little lighter. Was there a good presence in this rotted city? An underground current that wished to restore the positive influences of the old ways?
Excitement lit her eyes, maybe this was the call she had been waiting for. This was the first hint of her destiny after leaving her cloistered community. She was not about to pass up this intrigue. 
After saying a brief word of thanks to Sarenrae she hurried out into the dusty streets again, bound for the tavern. If she could only remember which direction the inns were...


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 15, 2011)

Noa glanced out from the alleyway in which he had taken shelter to see if he could catch sight of the boy. A small pang of sorrow crossed his heart at the realization of the lost innocence of a young child dragged into such a conspiracy as this. Then suspicion quickly flooded in in its place, wondering if whoever was summoning him now had anything to do with the murders from the night before.

He took another glance around and angrily attempted to wipe off some of the mostly dried blood still staining his hands. Unable to remove thoughts of the conspiratorial summons from his mind, and with a fire burning in his soul at even the smallest chance to rend the Thrice-Damned House of Thrune from its lofty, hellish perch, Noa glanced out of the alleyway, checking to see if anyone had taken notice of him. He clenched his hands so tightly that his ragged fingernails drew blood from his calloused palms as another wave of anger and hatred washed over him.

"Well, time to get this over with," he muttered. "Let's see what it is that they know, exactly..." Noa stepped out into the street, quietly slipping a knife up each bloodstained sleeve.

Someone had some explaining to do...


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 16, 2011)

As each of you trickle into the tavern, you see a somewhat attractive woman, dressed in rather rough clothing, settling one of the tables as if for dinner.  The faint clinking of chain can be heard from under her clothes as she works.

The rest of the tavern appears deserted, as if it has been closed for some time prior to this meeting.  As you enter, the woman turns and says "Thank you for coming, my name is Janiven.  Please have a seat and join me for some dinner.  Your questions will be answered after we eat.  Don't worry, we wont be here after dark by any rate."

Without waiting for a response, she sits down herself at the head of the table and begins to ladle out some thick stew from a pot into her bowl.  Every few minutes you can see her eyes glance to the windows and door.

After a quiet dinner of what appears to be venison stew, Janiven addresses the group.

“Again, thank you for agreeing to meet with me here. I have chosen each of you for a singular reason—everyone here, myself included, has suffered, whether we realize it or not. I have lived in Westcrown my whole life, and although I love this city, I must admit, as must you, that despite our peace and prosperity, we continue to suffer. Fear should not be an expected part of life, and yet each night brings fear to our doorsteps. Yes, Westcrown has been safe from war and famine for nearly seventy years, and yes, our businesses has prospered—but this safety and prosperity has been bought in the coinage of fear and prayers to Hell. Other lands live free from tyranny. Other cities do not fear the night. Other governments do not cede the streets to monsters of the infernal shadows. Westcrown was once such a place, and she wants to be such a place again. Westcrown is not only her buildings and canals and docks and history—she is also her people. Westcrown is our friends and neighbors, our mothers and fathers, our siblings and cousins, our sons and daughters! With but a small group of supporters and dedicated brothers and sisters, we can earn the trust and admiration of those people. A Westcrown free of these shadowy beasts that stalk our streets is one step closer to a Westcrown free of the devil that is the Thrice-Damned House of Thrune!”  looking to each of you in turn, she continues

"Now that my statement of intent is out of the way, why don't we have some introductions?"


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 17, 2011)

Upon entering the tavern and seeing the attractive lady, Leonixx sprung to attention, and drifted towards the table without realizing how barren the tavern was otherwise. About to begin attempt a conversation with her as she interrupted and then poured the stew out into the bowls.

Leonixx munched the stew, his eyes constantly trailing back to the lady. It was better tasting than his usual meats from the underground.. voles and the like, but his taste buds still were not accostumed.

Upon Conclusion of the dinner, Leonixx quickly pipes up as soon as she asks for introductions:

"I am Leonixx Lightfeather, Son of Liandra and Thuradoun Lightfeather, of the underground hamlet of Stonehearth. I am versed in the arts of sorcery and.. yes, this handsome devil IS single." He then flashes a brilliant gnomish smile at both ladies in the room, lingering a moment longer at the hostess before taking to his seat again.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 17, 2011)

Noa reached an alley across the street from the tavern and watched for a minute or two before deciding to enter. Seeing a youngish gnome walk in, seemingly oblivious to the potential dangers of the Wescrani streets did nothing to bolster his courage.  Either it was some sort of a trap to lure him off of his guard, or he was not the only unfortunate to be called to this meeting. Either way, he remained as wary as he could.

Glancing quickly from side to side and moving briskly to avoid any more of the sidelong glances at his bloodstained hands and sleeves, Noa crossed the street to the tavern entrance.  And, as quietly as he was able, he slipped inside.

Seeing a young woman and the gnome, and his heart emboldened by his fresh loss, he stepped forward into the room intent on getting the answers he sought. "Who is it who has called me here, and how is it that you know who I am," he angrily began.  But then the woman glanced up, and with a completely disarming expression, bid him to sit down and enjoy a meal.  Hardly knowing what he was doing, Noa did so, and quietly ate from a small bowl of stew...


"Aye," Noa agreed as Janiven finished.  Quickly cut off by Leonixx, Noa stifled his indignation and waited his turn.  Upon hearing the burrowdweller end his self aggrandizement, he rose from his seat:

"I am Noa Bradthorn, of the fallen and disgraced House of Bradthorn, once among the favored houses of Aroden.  My father and mother Konor and Liiza Bradthorn, as well as my brother and sister Caleb and Aeifa were all murdered this past eve at the hands of cloaked figures in the night.  It is their blood which stains my hands and clothes as a sign of shame that I was not able to help them.  I know not who it was that killed them, but I do know that when I find out who has done so, then it would be wise for all others to remove themselves out of my way, for none standing in it shall be spared my vengence." At this, a knife appeared from within his sleeve nigh instantly, and slammed into the table next to his now empty bowl.  Taking a breath to steady himself, he continued. "I know not who you are that has called me here, nor who the rest of you might be, but I pray to Iomedae for your sakes that you be not associated with the murderers of my family and that you all remain true in your speech and intent and do not seek to deceive me.  For be that the case, I shall punish any who dishonor my family with such intent, even if it should cost my life." Ignoring any looks of anger or disapproval, Noa softened his tone slightly and continued on. "You ask who I am and I have told you.  As to what it is that I can do, I am not so sure that I can sum that up quite so easily.  I grew up on and off of the streets of Westcrown and under the tutelage of parents from a noble, yet poor house.  While I have not trained in any particular trade or art, and have worked the Wescrani docks for years, I can certainly tell you this.  While I may not be a solider, or a priest, or a shaper of spells, I can go as far as is needed to do what must be done, and from now until the end of my mission, my enemies will find naught but death at my hands." With his final statement, Noa yanked the dagger from the table and returned to his chair.


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vigil's Introduction:*

"Lets keep this moving along, shall we?" Vigil was starting to get impatient, and stood up maybe a little too soon after Noa had sat back town. 

The hours he'd spent fruitlessly watching the empty tavern before the arrival of the other guests, combined with the silent meal, were starting to take their toll on the man, and Vigil was more of a do-er than a talker.

"The name's Vigil, and while I haven't exactly prepared a speech..." Vigil trailed off as he realized he was likely offending the bloody, talkative fellow with the dagger in his hand.

"...Ehhemm." Vigil rather poorly faked a cough and finished his sentence at double speed, "I do have a fair few talents to contribute, if the lady speaks the truth." He gestured to Janiven.

Vigil started to sit, before stopping himself and turning back to face the bloody man at the other side of the table.
"Uhhh, sorry about your family and all."

As Vigil sat back down he sighed to himself, and he scanned the rest of the table for reactions to his contribution. At least no one had tried to kill him, although Noa didn't look far off. He _had_ to stop speaking in public.


----------



## Slithy (Jul 20, 2011)

*Maurea's response*

Maurea takes a moment to compose herself before speaking. Her confidence was slightly shaken by the wide variety and emotion of responses. Maybe this was not the call to action she had been waiting for. Maybe this strange group was nothing more than a disorganized underground movement; she would be careful, there were many ways to throw your life away in useless gestures.

The gnome seems harmless enough, even full of kindness and goodness. Noa was a different story, he is full of pain, anyone could see that. If Maurea was to work with him, and she secretly hoped she would, perhaps this pain could be healed. She would do her best to restore him to full sanity if given the chance. Virgil seemed a bit of an odd duck, yet endearing in his own way. His obvious discomfort at speaking indicated roots of deep shyness. Shyness that Maurea had seen a thousand times in beginning acolytes. This shyness tends to fade away as a person finds themselves, and disappears when they come into their own power. She would watch him, perhaps even foster him along.

"May the light of Sarenrae guide you all. My name is Maurea, and I come to you from far to the East. My home is a convent dedicated to Sarenrae where I have served many years as a scholar, healer, and administrator. While I am new to this city, and find it odd to be suddenly called upon to upset the current balance of power, I am hopeful that the diabolist  taint can be washed away."

"That being said, I have some reservations about acting without knowing the plan. Perhaps you, Janiven, can shed some light upon what you would like us to do?"

Maurea settled back, her armor clinking, she would never get used to all the noise this new armor caused. or the noise of the city for that matter. She said a quick focusing prayer under her breath and smiled at them all in turn.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 21, 2011)

Janiven nods to each of you in turn.  At Maurea's query she replies...

"There are a variety of tasks that I feel you could help us with, such as--"

Before Janiven can finish her sentence, a frantic pounding is heard at the door.  leaping from her chair, Janiven rushes to the door and peers through the window.  She immediately unlocks and opens the door, and a frightened teenager stumbles into the tavern, half out of breath.  The glisten of sweat on his brow and his tussled hair indicate that he has been running quite hard.

"Morisimo!  What's going on?!"  Janiven asks, a tone of urgency in her voice, while she re-locks the front door
“They’ve got Arael!” he calls out, then immediately doubles over in a fit of coughing brought on by his long run. Janiven’s face grows grim as she comforts Morosino and asks him to explain himself; in a moment the lad recovers enough to spurt out, “The dottari nabbed Arael, and the Hellknights of the Rack are trying to get custody of him! There’s a bunch of Hellknights on their way here now! I only just made it in here; they’ve already surrounded us!”
At that point, the sound of clanking armor advancing on the tavern becomes apparent. 

"Damn!" Janiven curses, looking back toward the group.  "I'm sorry to involve you like this but we need to get out of here now!"
A pounding is heard on the tavern door.

"Order of the Rack!  Open this door!" a booming voice calls out.

Janiven and Morosino swiftly move behind the tavern’s decrepit bar, where they lift up a heavy trap door in the floor.  "Come with me if you want to live!"  Janiven calls out, as Morosino drops through the trap door and into the city sewers...


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 21, 2011)

Leonixx hardly has time to register the newcomer and process the information before they are already fleeing through the trapdoor. He leaps off his chair and scurries after them, snatching up his backpack on the move and wasting no time to hop down into the trap door himself. as he jumps down, his mind snaps to a spell he learned.. and how it may hinder the oncoming foes.. and smirks.

Chanting, he peeks over the rim of the trap door waves his stubby arms, a thin layer of a slick greasy substance, much like a puddle of oil, appears in front of the door the banging was coming from. Hopefully this would hold off the pursuers long enough to ensure an escape.

While still unsure of the intentions of these 2, they were much better options than the Order of the Rack pounding on the door to the tavern. he says a short prayer to noone in particular and goes over his other spell incantations... it had been a while since he needed to use them.


----------



## Slithy (Jul 21, 2011)

Maurea's hand instantly goes to the hilt of her beloved scimitar, one of the best perks of being in the Sisters Militant of Sarenrae. Pushing her body to move as fast as it was able she leaps from her chair and rushes to a window to look upon the enemy. She had been avoiding the Order of the Rack ever since she came to this damned city. Deciding that her lot has been thrown in with this group, she follows the lead of Janiven after making sure that all others would be able to get down the hole.


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vigil's response*

Vigil's heart rate had first picked up with the pounding on the door, and was still beating in his chest, telling him something was about to happen. As he listened to the boys quick story, he was caught up in a mix of emotions and thoughts. 

Vigil's sized up the situation, and quickly passed on the idea of sticking around. He hadn't committed any crimes, that he was aware of anyway, but that wouldn't matter to the Hellknights, and he didn't want to go through _that _ordeal again. Especially if they were surrounded.

A little disappointed, Vigil followed Maurea down the trapdoor. 

He knew the value in a cleric, be she a fighter or a healer, and the puddle in front of the door was evidence enough that the gnome would be useful. He'd seen what angry, passionate men like Noa could in the right situation. It seemed he'd be waiting a little longer to demonstrate his own value to the group.

"Noa!" he cried, unsure what exactly the man was thinking or why he hadn't yet moved towards the hole. "Time to go!"


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 22, 2011)

Noa felt a rage rising inside of himself as the knights of The Order began banging on the door. THIS was how it was going to end for him? Caged like a rat?
Perhaps this had all been a setup to dispose of him after he had survived the night before.  Glancing with growing anger toward Janiven and the adolescent, he felt his tensing fist slacken slightly as he came to decide that they had not brought this upon him intentionally.
Well, he thought, if I'm going to die, it might as well be fighting The Rack. With this he drew a short, wide, heavy bladed sword from the scabbard at his belt.
Just then, Janiven ran past him, leading the young lad to a trapdoor in the floor. An escape route! Perhaps he wouldn't die here after all. And so it seemed when she beckoned them all to follow.
Just then the the armored woman who has declared herself a Sister of Sarenrae ran to the window, and Noa nearly ran after her to pull her back. Fortunately, she turned quickly and headed for the exit, just as the entranceway was covered in a thick oily substance, seemingly from the young gnome as he staggered backward toward the hole in the floor.
Next he knew, the awkward man who called himself Vigil was calling to him from the exit, coaxing him to follow.
"All in good time, my friend," he said as an idea crept to him. Quickly as he could, he upended the table onto its side and slid it across the floor. Swinging his blade over his head, he severed a leg from the table, then with all of his strength he pushed the table across the floor until it reached the edge of the oily liquid at which point he showed as hard as his body would allow, forcing it to the door.
Now that there was one more obstacle in the way of the encroaching soldiers, he tore a small section of his sleeve from his tunic, and tied it around the broken table leg. Withdrawing a small flint from his belt pouch and striking it against his sword, he set the cloth aflame.
Just as it seemed the door would hold against The Order no longer, he tossed the makeshift torch onto the pool and dove for the trapdoor entrance, taking one last glance as he shoved Vigil forward and closed the trapdoor behind them.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 22, 2011)

As Noa dives through the trapdoor, the whoosh of wood and oil catching flame sounds from above, followed by the sound of the door breaking in, and shouts of surprise.  As Noa locks the door, Janiven beckons to the group to follow.

A quick glance at your surroundings indicates that you are in a hewn stone hallway, 20 feet long and 5 feet wide.  Janiven stands at the end of the hallway, holding open a simple wooden door.

As the last of you enter through the door, Janiven shuts it and places a wooden bar through the handle to hold it shut.  On the other end of the door you find yourself in the sewers of Westcrown.  The sewer ceiling is but 5 feet high, and the tunnels are 10 feet wide.  Down the middle of the tunnels runs a trench through with murky water flows.  

Janiven pulls out a long metal rod, which begins to glow, shedding light equivalent to a torch.  She then looks carefully at the wall to her left before pulling out a marked brick.  She sighs with relief
Good, they are still here... she remarks, pulling out a small sack.  You hear the telltale clink of glass from inside, as she holds it open to the group.  "It's a ways to the hideout and we may not be able to stop with those Hellknights behind us.  These should help should anyone get injured.  There should be enough in here for three apeice...  She pulls out three small vials of amber colored fluid before passing the bag to the group.

Several yards from the door you came through, the tunnel splits abruptly to the right and the left.  Not wasting any time, Janiven points to a small marking of a sword, scribbled on the wall pointing left.  “Arael and I made these marks a few months ago when we explored the sewers. We marked all the intersections so our people could find their way through the sewers to our hideout.”

Without missing a beat, Janiven and Morisimo stride down the leftward tunnel.  The sounds from the direction of the tavern grow louder, and the light grows dimmer as she strides out of view.

[sblock=devious_sauce] thanks for the catch, haha.  fixed. [/sblock]


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 22, 2011)

*But momma always said don't take potions from strangers...*

Vigil took the bag from Janiven and pocketed his three vials. He wasn't sure what was in them, but hopefully he wouldn't have to find out.

Bending down to fit under the short ceiling, he quickly took off after Janiven and Morisimo, demonstrating a nimble quickness that betrayed the bumbling impression he'd first made. As much as he hated walking in the sewers, he hated standing in the sewers in the dark much more, and didn't want to get left behind.

Vigil's hands reached up to his shoulders and seemed to unwrap something from around his shoulders and waist as he was running.  "Weapon's out if you can still move quickly, I'd bet," he yelled back to the group. "They _never _give you no potions for nothing!"


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 22, 2011)

Noa took the nearly empty bag as it was handed to him, as he was last in line.  Tucking it in his belt, he glanced back when the commotion from above the trapdoor seemed to increase.
"Alright, you all go ahead.  I'll watch our backs. And Iomedae help any who chase us closely enough to get within my reach." Crouching low and staying just within sight of the last of the group, Noa kept an eye and an ear to the rear.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 22, 2011)

Leonixx struggles to hold the large sack but retrieves his 3 vials before passing it back.

"Blech i thought this place would remind me of home, but its more like the latrines...."

He flinches slightly as Vigil mentions weapons... he had been able to hide his... emotions about weaponry during the display at dinner but his nerves are on edge and he noticeably trembles.

Anyone can clearly see this small gnome is completely unarmed.

he takes a spot between the well armed male and the priestess, hoping to be shrouded from any observers by the taller folk's armor.


----------



## Slithy (Jul 23, 2011)

Maurea takes her potions from the bag, eyes them for a second and stows them in her belt.
"We should probably get moving." She unslings her shield from her back from her back, draws her finely wrought weapon and strides down the corridor after their "host", Janiven. 
She nods to Noa at his station below the door. 
She looks at the unarmed Leonixx, "You never need fear injury while you are near me, what I cannot block with this'" indicates her shield, " I can repair."


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 23, 2011)

"Ahh, milady. My worry is quelled... My life is in your... kind... soft, and thoroughly capable hands."

Leo smiles as they continue down the corridor. he eyes a vial from his satchel as they walk.


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 24, 2011)

*Vigil Looks back*

Making sure to alternate looking over his shoulder every few seconds, Vigil sees the rest of the dinner guests start moving down the tunnel.  Doing his best to stay halfway between Janiven and the rest of the group, he alternates looking forward and back.  Vigil was no stranger to the undersides of the city, he knew that the only dangers in the sewers weren't the Hellknights behind them.




OOC:

ps feel free to call that roll an 11.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, none of you are able to decipher what the potions could be.

As you follow Janiven, the tunnels begin to gradually widen as you get closer to the main sewer lines.  You take several turns, guided by the sword marks etched into the walls.  Some of the marks seem faded however, almost eroded away.  As you progress further into the sewers, Vigil sees the faint flickering of a torch reflect off of the water some distance ahead.

Janiven spots the flicker of light as well, and abruptly stops.  Someone is up ahead... she whispers, loosening her sword in it's sheath.  

As you stop to listen, the torchlight grows brighter, and the soft clink of chainmail can be heard over the sound of running water.  Voices begin to argue up ahead.

"Damn it all, we're lost! one voice says.  Shut your mouth, if we find them then we will be made Hellknights for sure... another responds.  

Janivan quickly puts out her sunrod, plunging the party into darkness.  The torchlight up ahead shows brighter now, and appears to have stopped moving in a larger tunnel junction up ahead.

Janiven's voice can be heard from the darkness directly ahead of you

It sounds like Armingers, the Hellknight aspirants.  We have to get through that tunnel though...  If any of you have any ideas now is the time to chime in.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hearing Janiven's statement, he quickly closed the gap between himself and the rest of the group, reaching the rear just as she extinguished her light.
Squeezing through the rest of the group in the dark, he made his way to Janiven.  "Alright, now is about the time you told me what's going on and how you found me, and what you know about who killed my family," he whispered quickly. "Either you tell me now, or none of us make it out of here. And you had best tell the truth, otherwise, I stand by every word I said upstairs." 
Holding his sword to her throat, he pressed her against the sewer wall, waiting for an answer...


----------



## Slithy (Jul 25, 2011)

Maurea quickly uses Touch of Glory, domain power on herself, giving her a +1 to the next CHA based check she makes. She puts a reassuring hand on Noa's shoulder
"Noa, I'm sure there's no need for that....." Maurea says very calmly and firmly to Noa. "I'm sure Janiven will make all clear very soon." She looks pointedly at Janiver. "We need to get ready for our friends to show up. Any suggestionsa st to how to proceed in battle, Noa?"


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 25, 2011)

*Gross*

"Hey, I think I've got an idea, if one of you spell-slingers can make a _poof _of light or whatever you call it. It's not going to be very pleasant though..."

Vigil takes a few quiet steps back towards the group, while keeping an his eyes trained forward at the Aspirants.  

"We've just got to lie down, out of sight, and then the poof and they'll come and then the rest of we go at 'em! - Yes?"

With that, Vigil laid down in the center of the tunnel, and submerged himself as far as he could bear while still breathing.  He certainly hoped the others had understood his plan, and followed.  He was killing that first impression.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 25, 2011)

Janiven's eyes widen as Noa shoves her against the wall, then narrow and harden as the sword is pressed to her throat.

"I don't know who killed your parents, but if they were skulking about at night without attracting the ire of the shadow beasts, it only follows that they must be in alignment with the powers that be, if you understand my meaning.  Now unhand me before I use the dagger I have pressed against your gut.  There are others who can explain things further when we reach the safehouse."

Sure enough, Noa feels the pressure of a blade against his stomach, even as he has Janiven seemingly at his mercy.

Janiven addresses Vigil's suggestion.   

"That sounds like a plan.  If someone can cause a quick burst of light to lead them this way, we might be able to surprise them."

25 feet behind the group there is a blind corner.  The tunnel extends another 40 feet in front of you before opening to the room with the Armingers and flickering torchlight.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 25, 2011)

Noa, feeling the assuring hand on his shoulder somehow ease the burning pain in his soul, and less-so the knife point to his gut (however heedless of his own injury he might be), relaxed his grip and withdrew his weapon from Janiven's throat.

"Save your spells," he whispered.  "I think Vigil is right, you had best all hide, for we can certainly take them all better if we have the element of surprise.  But make sure that we can fight them effectively from where you are.  No use giving them the upper hand in position simply so we can take them unawares." He sheathed his sword and drew a short slender dagger that, to the trained eye, was quite well-balanced for throwing.

"I'll move ahead while you all ready yourselves." He took two paces forward. "After the welcome I give them, they'll have no choice but to follow me into your trap." With that, he tilted his head to them in a curt nod and began creeping down the ledge toward the approaching torchlight.


----------



## Slithy (Jul 25, 2011)

"Be careful Noa, don't throw your life away needlessly." says Maurea, her voice filled with compassion.
"Leo, I hope you have a cantrip for getting us clean after this."
 Maurea sinks down into the water to hide, and readies an action to rise when the enemy gets within 10'.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 25, 2011)

Leonixx looks back and forth quickly at all the weapons being pointed at each other and squeaks in surprise... but before he can step in Maurea has already calmed the situation and the plan is afoot.

He nods in the dark and slips down into a dark crevice in the immediate area, hoping his small size will help conceal his whereabouts.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 25, 2011)

As Noa sneaks to the edge of the tunnel, he gets a clearer view of the room ahead.  It appears to be a major tunnel junction, with several lines feeding in and flowing out.  

The nearest Arminger, the one holding the torch, stands a scant 15 feet away, still unawares of Noa lurking in the shadows.  The three Armingers face each other, bickering over a scrap of folded parchment, maybe a map, you can't tell from this distance.  The sound of running water is much louder in this room, and the Armingers are speaking loudly to one another just to be heard over the sound.









*OOC:*


If Noa is going to engage, I'm just going to have everyone roll their initiatives at this time.  Noa gets a surprise round if he wants one.  Sorry for the quality of the map, i'm still looking for a good map-maker













[sblock=Stat Spoiler] AC 18, Touch 11, Flatfooted 16 (15 during surprise round, they haven't drawn their shields yet) [/sblock]


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 25, 2011)

*vigil rolls init*

Vigil rolls init!


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 26, 2011)

rolling init for Leo!


----------



## Slithy (Jul 26, 2011)

Initiative for Maurea
She's moving at cleric speed.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Initiative*

...Init


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Focusing all of the hatred in his soul at the possibility that these degenerate devil-serving abominations may be associated with the slaughter of his family, Noa raised the knife in his hand. From the corner of the the passageway, where he could clearly see the three unsuspecting fools, he had all the cover that he needed for his plan to work. Now if only his throw would strike true.

Aiming for the exposed neck of the man holding the torch, Noa brought his arm forward in a swift arc, channeling his rage and contempt into that single swing.

Upon seeing his thrown blade strike true, Noa draws his sword and leans back against the sewer wall, bracing himself for the chaos to come.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 26, 2011)

Noa's blade slices into the Arminger, finding a gap between his mail and helm.  The Arminger grabs his neck, and turns with a cry of pain.










*OOC:*


Init Order: Leo, Vigil, Noa, Armingers, Maurea


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 28, 2011)

Leo sees Noa cock his arm back and fling a blade towards the unseen(to leo) assailants.

He hurries forward on his stubby gnomish legs, too out of breath to do anything else after the hustle









*OOC:*


double move, 8 squares south, should put me right behind Noa 







"I've got your back, Noa!" he squeaks


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 28, 2011)

*Vigil moves*

Vigil hears Leonixx start to move, and follows. Doing his best to stay hidden, he stands up, and slinks down towards the light, making sure to stop before he moves past Leo and Noa. A few quiet 'clinks' escape, but are mostly drowned out by the water (if you can still call it water). 

Ready for action, Vigil also lets Noa and Leo know he's there, and reminds the bloodthirstier of the two of the plan.

"Quiet now... just wait for it...get ready...and..." 

Ready for action, his eyes draw towards the corner, eager for a glimpse of the enemy, and ready to let his weapon do the talking from now on. 









*OOC:*


Vigil stands up from the filth, and moves 6 squares south. He also draws his weapon, which is what makes the clacks, what with being a spiked chain and all.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 28, 2011)

"Argh, ya ruddy fools..." Noa murmurs, just barely audibly to the other two. "Why couldn't ya stay back where the actual ambush was supposed to happen? Don't ya know even the first thing about fighting?"

Noa draws another knife from his belt and throws it directly at the kidneys of the still surprised Armiger that he just wounded.

Seeing the weapon slice cleanly through the armor and into the Armiger's lower back, and hearing the man's muffled cry, Noa refreshed the grip on his sword and pressed himself ever tighter to the wall, doing his best to shield the foolish gnome behind him. All the while, he glanced around to ascertain if there were any other threats that he might have overlooked in addition to the few lone Armigers.









*OOC:*



I just KNOW that I'm going to jinx myself by saying this, but I'm pretty freaking BEAST thus far!! (LOVIN THIS!)


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 29, 2011)

As Noa's second blade sinks into the arminger's back, his torch drops to the floor as he falls forward onto his knees, then collapses in a slowly spreading puddle of blood.

The other two armingers quickly spot his assailant, drawing their weapons with a cry.  The female arminger draws a crossbow, and taking several steps to her right, looses a bolt at Noa, but her shot goes wide, landing in the water with a splash. 

The second arminger, draws a shield, bearing the mark of the Order of the Rack, and a small lumpy stone.  With a snap of his wrist he flings the stone toward the ground in front of Noa's feet.  The stone hits the ground and lets out a deafening CRACK!  After tossing the stone the second arminger takes a step forward and kicks the torch into the murky water, extinguishing its light.

Noa, with his sharp eyes, spots a grove of purple mushrooms hanging from the ceiling in the back lefthand corner of the room before the tunnel is plunged into darkness.

Then, even over the din of the stone, you hear the shrieks.









*OOC:*


I need a DC 15 Fort check from Noa, Vigil, and Leo.  They might not hear the shrieks if you know what I mean. Maurea is up!  Also, I should have mentioned this before, but the water counts as difficult terrain, and Janiven will follow Maurea in initiative order.














*OOC:*


Also, see what I did there?


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 29, 2011)

Noa glanced up and noticed a strange patch of large, purple mushrooms seemingly growing from the ceiling at the back of the chamber. Just then a crossbow bolt whizzed by his head and Noa refocused just in time to clench his teeth as the second Armiger tossed a heavy stone his way. He blinked sharply as it hit the walkway in front of him, the crack bursting in his ears, pain wracking his eardrums. Then the room went black.

Able to neither see, nor hear, Noa dropped to one knee, held his sword up in front of him, and prayed to Iomedae that he would live through this battle, if just to kill the slayers of his family.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I KNEW I jinxed myself. And oops, double post. So I had to write something here.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 29, 2011)

Leo squeaks at the crack of the thunderstone and instinctively covers his ears from the noise.

Leo hears his ears pop and mutters a curse...


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, at least he still had 3 senses left. Not that smell and taste were doing him any favors at the moment. 

"Note to self," he thought, "don't lie down in the sewers."


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just a note to Mark before he posts:  I messed up on the map and labeled Maurea as "S" for Slithy.  I'd also like to say I absolutely love how you guys make creative names for your dice rolls


----------



## Slithy (Jul 29, 2011)

Maurea jerks upright after the tremendous bang of the thunderstone. 
"Damn, the fight was supposed to come this way. Well, this should get most of them."
Maurea casts Bless, gives all allies within 50' of me a morale +1 to hit and saves against fear. She then steps delicately out of the sewage onto the stone walkway.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


i think paladins get moral bonus, as well as 'stick up the bum' bonuses















*OOC:*


its actually the NPCs turn, and hopefully an updated map will go with it


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 29, 2011)

Seeing the light go out up again, and hearing both the crack of the thunderstone and shrieking of the mushrooms, Janivens hand flies to her pack,  grabbing another sunrod.

Holding the sunrod up, she quickly strikes the head, which flares up into a warm reassuring glow.

Shadows seem to dance beyond the edge of the light, that only Leonixx's sharp eyes can pick out.















*OOC:*


yellow line is the limit of the bright light, orange is the shadowy illumination.  Leo is the only one who can see past the orange line, the area beyond it is shadowy for him.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Jul 29, 2011)

Leo bucks up his courage, determining this could be a long shot but he has to try. That crossbow chick's aim will only get better at this range. Pushing briskly past Noa to the edge of the platform, he attempts a jump across the sewage. failing pretty horribly, he ends up only hopping into the sewage line.

Thrown off by his terrible jumping skills and deafenedness he screws up the words required to cast.

"well that was anticlimactic....."









*OOC:*


 curse you dice gods... no animal sacrifices for you


----------



## devious_sauce (Jul 29, 2011)

*This is the best/worst ambush ever.*

Vigil sees the gnome leap forward, gargle, and land in the sewage. He moves forward as fast as he can through the green mess swirling around his legs until he comes to stop next to Leo. 

On one hand, he was really starting to regret getting up from his hiding place. On the other, he was finally ready to show off his martial skills. 










*OOC:*


Moving 15 feet forward thru difficult terrain, and readying an action to attempt a disarm against anyone who comes with striking range.















*OOC:*


Also, I feel very boss standing in the shadows looking around for someone to fight but not seeing anyone


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Working with amateurs...*

Noa opened his eyes as he felt Leo push past him, and to his surprise, he could see again thanks to Janiven's sunrod. Glancing around he saw Leo trip and fall into the sewage ahead of him.
"This is not how this was supposed to happen," he muttered. "Well, time to draw a little more blood. Let's find this bitch." With that, he stood and took a step and tried to focus on where the female Armiger had been when the lights went out, all the while trying to wince away the pain in his still ringing ears.
As soon as he had some idea as to where she was within the darkness. he took off at a run straight toward the channel of sewage, taking three quick steps before he reached the edge and kicked of a jump with all of his might.
Clearing the cess-trench, and using his momentum, Noa continued forward, sword point first, running headlong toward where he remembered the crossbowwoman to be. Screaming at the top of his lungs, even though he himself couldn't hear it, he stabbed forward into the dark.









*OOC:*


So, I end my move right in front of where the chick was. I'll move in and attempt to grapple if I have to, or push her off the other side if I can find her.... But the first stab is a miss, especially with the darkness. Oh, and I forgot my +1 from bless. Not that it would've done me any good...


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 1, 2011)

As Noa charges forward, he hears the clink of rushing mail to his right, and dodges out of the way of a blade swung from the dark.  His blind stab ahead hits nothing but air, his aim thrown off by a quarrel slamming into his shoulder.  

Leonixx sees the crossbow wielding Arminger fire at Noa, then quickly turn and retreat further back into the darkness, ending on the narrow ledge on the other side of the sewage.









*OOC:*


Maurea is up!


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


 ummm nevermind im r-tarded... read that wrong....


----------



## Slithy (Aug 2, 2011)

Maurea grits her teeth an rushes headlong to the south. Her newfound friends are in danger! Allowing herself to briefly feel maternal towards her companions she moves as fast as her mail will allow, just entering the room and allowing herself a moment to appraise the situation.

She double moves 40' to the south and looks around to spot friends, foes, danger, and terrain.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Perception check much?


----------



## Slithy (Aug 3, 2011)

An actual perception check would require a move action, which I already used. Think of it as flavor text.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 4, 2011)

After lighting the sunrod, Janiven rushes forward on the narrow ledge to join the fight.  Wanting both hands free, she drops the sunrod on the floor of the main room, and draws her longbow, rushing to nock an arrow on the string.

Meanwhile, the shrieking of the mushrooms fades, and aside from the slight ringing, Maurea can once again hear the din of battle.









*OOC:*


Noa is up! Circle is bright light, everything else you can see but it's shadowy.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Aug 4, 2011)

Leo shakes the sewage from his ears and spits out.. something.. he didnt care to find out what it had been. Mustering his focus he utters an incantation and tosses a handful of colorful sand at the melee arbinger next to Noa, the sand transforming into a dazzling cone of disorienting light at his words.

"If at first you dont succeed....try harder"

Leo snickers as the arbinger cringes at the flash of light, and waits to see the response. Seeing the successful crash, Leo high tails it out of the sludge of the sewer and stands over his unconcious body, hoping to use it as cover against the crossbow-wielder.









*OOC:*


DC 17 will save or: The creature is unconscious, blinded, and stunned  for 2d4 rounds, then blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, and then  stunned for 1 round. (Only living creatures are knocked unconscious.)


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 4, 2011)

Hit by the full force of Leo's spell, the Arminger drops onto the floor unconscious, with a silent crash.


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 4, 2011)

*Stupid Sewage*

Vigil saw the Arminger drop to the ground in front of Leo. As happy as he was to see a foe fall, he cringed a bit with jealousy. _He _had wanted to dispose of that one!

Grumbling, he moved forward as fast as he could through the sludge, hesitating only briefly before rattling his chain loundly and taking the last step out of the light and into the shadows. This one was his! "HA!"









*OOC:*


Double move all the way forward, chain still out. Excited and waiting for my AoO when he shoots into melee or runs. Unless he doesn't, of course.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Aug 5, 2011)

As the sword wielding Armiger slashed at him from the darkness, Noa ducked to the side just in time to catch a crossbow bolt in his shoulder.  "Dammit," he screamed, still unable to hear himself. 'Lucky though,' he thought, 'if I hadn't ducked, it would've been in my throat instead...' 
Just then, the light from Janiven's sunrod rounded the corner and cast it's light upon the entire chamber. Now he could see his foe. Now the Armiger was going to die.
Seemingly out of nowhere, a vibrant wave of flashing and dancing colors engulfed the armored man in front of him and suddenly his armored assailant dropped to the stone floor, and then the gnome pulled himself up on the walkway and stood over the dropped squire.
Noa sneered.  The wicked grin spread across his entire face as he quickly reversed the grip on his sword and dropped to one knee. Perhaps the Order of the Rack WAS behind his family's murders, perhaps not.  Right now he hardly cared, for this man was going to die, right here, right now.
Pulling off the man's helmet and grabbing hold of a lock of his hair, Noa lifted the Armiger's head and tilted his neck back onto his knee.  Then, he placed his blade against the man's throat and dragged it through the soft flesh under his voicebox.









*OOC:*


11 Damage and the Armiger must make a DC 26 Fort save or die instantly.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Aug 5, 2011)

Leo yelps as Noa brings his dagger out and Covers his face as the sick grin crosses his 'ally's' face and he hears the sickening sound of the dagger gouging through throat flesh.

The sewage was one thing, but having someone slaughtered in front of him was a whole new scene.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 5, 2011)

Startled by Vigil rushing toward him, and catching a glimpse of Noa butchering her comrade off to the side, the remaining Arminger panics, firing a bolt point blank at her aggressor before turning heel and trying to run.

[sblock=Vigil] You get an AoO against the arminger, if you dont kill or trip her she will turn tail and run to the corner to the right of the map [/sblock]


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 5, 2011)

*I don't think so!*

Vigil couldn't see much in the shadows, but he could see an opportunity. Staring down the woman holding the crossbow at him, he swung his chain quickly and low at her feet, trying to tangle them up and take her down to the ground before she had a chance to loose the bolt aimed at his chest!


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Maurea is up!


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 5, 2011)

*?*









*OOC:*


a) what's the attack/damage on the crossbow bolt, and 
b) holy crap that is a high touch ac, and
c) shouldn't it be against CMD, not touch?


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Whoops, you are totally right.  I wrote that post right when i woke up and my brain was working in 3.5.  i also mixed up touch and FF. D'oh! 







Vigil's chain wraps around the arminger's legs, and with a swift tug he jerks her off her feet and onto the ground.  She fires as she falls, her quarrel going wildly off to the side as she hits the ground.


----------



## Slithy (Aug 7, 2011)

Maurea realizes she has just missed the fight as one Arminger is murdered before her eyes, and another is jerked off her feet, probably to meet the same grisly end. 
  Disappointment fills her heart as she realizes her newfound compatriots, the potential team that would live in glory forever were not heroes. Not heroes at all, but cutthroats.
  She considers going back and turning them into the law officers above. Devil worshippers or not, the law officers enforced the edicts of the government. 
  Then another thought occurs to her, cutthroats may be the very tool needed to release this city from bondage to a rightful, just government. She would stay a bit longer, but she and Noa would have a little chat.....

All those thoughts happen while she moves to the east 20' and makes a perception check, looking for more adversaries. Especially ones that may be in that gloom over there.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I sent you a PM with the results of that Slithy


----------



## Slithy (Aug 9, 2011)

Good, I am already planning my next move.


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


NPC's turn?


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 11, 2011)

Landing hard on her back, the Arminger panics and tries to scramble back to her feet and get away from Vigil

Janiven, seeing the situation firmly under control, lowers her bow and looks about for any other threats.









*OOC:*


AoO from Vigil please.


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 11, 2011)

"Stay Down!" Vigil yelled, first snapping back his chain from under the woman, and then bringing it flying forward again, and crashing against the woman's back.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 11, 2011)

The Arminger takes the blow hard, dropping her crossbow.  She manages to wrangle a longsword out of its sheath, trying her best to defend with it.










*OOC:*


 Leo is up!


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Aug 11, 2011)

"Hold on madam, you look better on that fine rear end of yours...."

Leo Sweeps his hand in an upward motion from low to the ground, causing a small shockwave of earth to erupt under the arminger's feet and (possibly) knocking her off balance yet again.









*OOC:*


bloodline ability: Tremor: trip attempt using class level+cha mod instead of str+bab


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 11, 2011)

The shifting ground under her feet throws the Arminger off balance before she can stand up completely, sending her down to the ground again with a crash.  









*OOC:*


Not that most of you can hear it


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 11, 2011)

*Again! *TWEET*Again!...*

Vigil had knocked her down. That was supposed to be enough.  He'd tried to give her an out by asking her to stay down, but then she pulled that sword.  And, hells be damned, even the ground thought she deserved it, apparently.  And Vigil did really hate Hellknights, even the little ones.

"Good---Knight!" Vigil yelled at the woman.  

He swung his chain for the back of her head, and watched as the vicious barbs stuck in the woman.  He was somewhat glad he couldn't hear the noise.  


Then, he started laughing. That was a really funny pun.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 11, 2011)

The Arminger stops moving as Vigils chain crushes her skull.  









*OOC:*


Good job guys!  I hope you enjoyed our first combat!


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Noa's vision swam. He had just killed two men. Sure he had been in plenty of fights in the past; his slightly shifted nose and two crooked fingers were evidence of that, but killing, that he had never done.
Dazed, still deafened and now all of a sudden sick to his stomach, Noa slowly stood up, the body of the Arminger dropping from his now blood-soaked lap. He stumbled forward past Leonixx to the end of the walkway and leaned over the foul water, bending to one knee.
Just then he wretched over the side, tears streaming down his face, for the thoughts of his murdered family, and for his own lost decency.
Shaking, he sank into a sitting position and stared off into the shadows, quietly sobbing.









*OOC:*



Took a little while, but the combat was actually pretty cool. I personally like doing it this way. That way it still continues, and anyone who may be following along can still follow through the boss battles. So I'm still in favor of everything through the forum.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Aug 11, 2011)

Leo watches the lady's beautiful face become concave and then her fine body lay in a slowly widening pool of her own blood.

Taking part in the death of 2 people was certainly never on his mind when he arrived at this city. He was certain it wouldnt be his last... he decided he best get used to the smell of blood, which overwhelmed his senses even beyond the filth of the sewer and what spewed from his comrade's digestive tract.

"What a waste of that lovely meal Noa...." he said with a touch of chagrin. "so... this is how it starts, but how far does it go?" he ponders, but clearly aiming it toward his tour Guide, Janiven. "How much more blood, tears.. and.. err vomit must be shed to end the tyranny?"









*OOC:*


 it was good, but i am definately a fast-paced sort of fella, so it can feel like its dragging on. we are doing surprisingly well for level 1s.. usually combats are full of misses and failed checks :-/


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 11, 2011)

Janiven looks to Leo, and you can see her mouth the words

"This is only the beginning,  these were just armingers, not even true hellknights...

She looks down to Noa, a gleam of sympathy in her eye, before she picks up the sunrod.  Turning to Maurea she calls out  

"The hideout is the other way."


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 12, 2011)

*say what?*

Vigil still couldn't hear anything but the ringing in his ears, but then he didn't need to hear to see Noa's distress. The gnome was shifting around and seemed a bit nervous, he probably hadn't done anything like this before.  And he could't imagine the cleric was happy about what had happened- she seemed a nicer sort. 

As for himself, he was surprisingly calm.  He hadn't woke up this morning planning on killing, but if it was anyone, a Hellknight was certainly his first choice.  

"Well, that's that then, yeah?" Vigil said after Janiven indicated the path.  He started walking toward the symbol on the wall, dragging his chain through the water to clean off the blood.


----------



## Slithy (Aug 13, 2011)

Maurea looks directly at Janiven, and in the quietest voice that would be heard over the din says "Sounds like trouble coming from the south, and it's coming very quick." She grips her weapon fiercely and steels her will against the unknown.

She moves 20' to the east and readies an action to attack any foe that comes within striking range.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 13, 2011)

Janiven's eyes lock with Maurea's as she calls out the warning.

Damnit... That mushroom made enough noise to bring everything that lives here down on top of us.

She crouches down, putting a hand on Noa's shoulder, trying to snap him out of his grief.  She mouths slowly and clearly

"Trouble's coming, we can't outrun whatever it is so we need you to pull it together.  The safehouse isn't far, you'll get your answers soon."

Leaving it at that she tosses the sunrod down once again, and nocks an arrow on her bowstring.









*OOC:*


You guys can take a round worth of actions before whatever is coming from the south get's there.  Let's just keep the same initiative count for you guys and I'll put the enemies wherever they belong in the order


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Aug 13, 2011)

Leo quickly runs over towards Vigil and hides behind him. whatever was coming... he has faith the large spiked chain will defend him.


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 13, 2011)

*Map?*









*OOC:*


any chance we can get a new map? Also, perception check, and attaching my weapon cord.







Despite his lack of hearing, seeing Janiven nock her arrow filled in any gaps left in Vigil's understanding. This clearly wasn't over.

He went out of his way to strain his eyes in the direction Janiven was facing, and trying to stay as quiet as possible, asked their 'hostess' "what's in these vials?" 

He pulled a leather strap out of his bag, and after tieing one end to his arm, and the other to his chain, bent his knees slightly, and gave a nod of confidence back to Leo.


----------



## Slithy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Maurea makes herself a target...*

The approaching beings were taking a bit longer than she expected, so she takes the time to get a better view of the enemy.
  She takes her held action as a move, 20' to the east
  She notes that she can still spot Janiven, and an enemy engaging her will be in her sightlines. She then casts light upon  her scimitar, thus making sure she will be able to see any enemies, and they her. She looks around taking all the details of the place in.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Grit your teeth and bear it...*

Despite his heartache, as Janiven placed her hand briefly on his shoulder, he knew from the look on her face that something was still wrong. They weren't out of danger just yet.

Noa pulled his legs underneath himself and quick stood up into a slight crouch. Switching his bloodstained sword to his left hand, he strode back toward the senter of the chamber a few steps and retrieved his daggers from the body of the first Arminger to fall. Stowing one back in his belt, he hefted the other in his right hand, ready to throw and dropped into a low crouch. Quickly looking around at the rest of his companions through tear-streaked eyes, he nodded curtly at any whose attention he managed to catch. Steeling himself, he fixed his attention back down the tunnel to the south.  "Come on," he whispered, attempting to coax his hearing back into existence by flexing his jaw. "Let's get this over with already."









*OOC:*



I'm crouched on the corner where the torch-holder was at the start of this encounter, readying an attack on the first discernable threat.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 17, 2011)

Janiven mouths the word "healing" to Noa, before stepping back onto the ledge and dropping the sunrod, an arrow notched and ready to fire should anything approach Maurea.  As the light from Maurea's spell flares up, she catches the source of the sound rounding the corner.

Two goblins riding on goblin dogs, followed by two goblins on foot.  Behind them a hobgoblin wearing a leather-reinforced robe covered in vials follows, shouting orders.
When the goblins round the corner and see Maurea, they shriek and begin to charge!









*OOC:*


Initiative!


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Aug 17, 2011)

Leo Grits his teeth, hearing the sounds of slobbering mutts and skittering of feet similar to his own. he had heard stories of savage little creatures similar to his own species, but his clan had never encountered them.

"If one of you two could pick me up, i can be a greater help sooner by being closer... the sewage hinders my movements pretty bad."









*OOC:*


subtract the 4 from my init then, screw you rules noone ever actually uses


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 17, 2011)

*doggies!*









*OOC:*


deafened characters take a -4 on init, don't forget







Looking across the room, Vigil realizes something must be coming.  Damned good-for-nothing ears.  He'd much rather be up front where the action was.


----------



## Slithy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Maurea prepares to defend herself!*

Hobgoblins! They were worthy adversaries, ruthless, calculating and cruel. The goblins were all chaos, not really a foe that Maurea would wish to fight. She brings her shield up, sets her fighting stance and tries to remember everything she learned on the practice field swinging at mannequins.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Sorry guys, I'm away for the weekend...*

Noa gritted his teeth and considered Janiven's suggestion. He was hit and probably should be in better shape if there was to be another fight.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


OK! Initiative order is:  Maurea, Gobs, Virgil, Leo, then Noa.  I'll stick Janiven in when she unleashes her readied action.  Maurea is up!


----------



## Slithy (Aug 20, 2011)

*"Take out the mounts....*

....and take away their speed! There's a spellcaster behind them! 
Maurea will shout the words to the group while directly facing them, and take the total defense action. She will get a +4 dodge bonus to AC, this will bring her AC up to 21 for this round.
Oh boy, this may hurt...


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 20, 2011)

With snarls of fury the goblin riders spring forward!

The first rider nimbly springs over the waterway, landing on the narrow ledge to Maurea's side.  The goblin swings his shortsword, but it clangs off the cleric's shield, while she defly avoids the jaws of this mount.  The second rider charges straight ahead, missing his swordstroke, but cackling in triumph as his mount grabs hold of Maurea's leg, delivering a ragged bite through her mail.  

The two archers move forward, spotting the rest of the group and loosing their shafts.  One flies high over Noa's shoulder while the other skims Virgils armor, leaving a gash in the material.  

Janiven bowstring "twangs" loudly, and her arrow drives home into the flank of the goblin dog that grabbed ahold of Maurea's leg, causing the creature to release it's hold and snarl in pain.

The last figure in the leather robe purposfully strides forward, snatching a vial off of his belt and downing it quicky.  His motions become more fluid, and he barks out in a gutteral tongue Kill them all! 









*OOC:*


Maurea takes 5 damage, and I need a Fort Save!  Virgil is up!






[sblock=Spoiler AC's] Goblins: AC 16 (the one that charged is at 14 this round) Goblin Dogs: AC 13  [/sblock]


----------



## Slithy (Aug 20, 2011)

Maurea's fort save....
That not be good


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 20, 2011)

A vicious rash begins to form around the bite on Maurea's leg!









*OOC:*


-2 penalty to dex and cha, nothing too bad


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 20, 2011)

Vigil sees Maurea distracting the goblins, and moves quickly to help!
He runs up to the stone ledge and moves to flank the closest mounted foe!









*OOC:*


 using the 'run' feature, i move diagonally up, then along the wall until i'm behind the rider.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Since it's been five days with no post from Leo, we are going to skip him in initiative, I will NPC him if needed later down the initiative order.  Noa is up!


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Aug 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


 ohh jeebus i been working so much i completely spaced out







Leo Beelines it straight forward and peer around the corner, his back to the wall, scouting the foes and their locations, going through the remaining spells floating in his conciousness.









*OOC:*


 double move straight east to the wall at that corner


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Noa felt that he was safe enough from where he was, holding his buckler up for an added element of protection. Quickly, he hefted the recovered dagger in his right hand and brought his arm forward, casting the knife directly at the goblin straight in front of him.

Seeing his dagger fly wide past the goblin, Noa gritted his teeth and cursed under his breath. "Damn accursed, filthy little creatures." 









*OOC:*



A miss. This battle isn't looking too good for me.
Also, I think the archers have an AC of 15, not 16, as they can't use their shields while using their bows... Just saying.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Indeed you are right Pete, my bad, thanks for the catch! Maurea is up!


----------



## Slithy (Aug 27, 2011)

Maurea grits her teeth against the pain of her leg. She starts chanting a blessing and benediction for the souls that will take flight before her. She swings her scimitar through the air to hit the dog that bit her...damn dog.
  She then lets out a string of abusive profanity directly into the face of the goblin rider.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Aug 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


 always the lady eh Maurea?


----------



## devious_sauce (Aug 27, 2011)

*swing!*

Panting a bit, Vigil tightens his grip and picks a spot on the back of the goblin between himself and the cleric.

Snapping his arm like a whip, Vigil brings his chain crashing down on the unsuspecting goblin.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 29, 2011)

Janiven fires off another arrow, narrowly missing the goblin archer.  The goblin dog collapses under Maurea's assault, spilling his rider to the ground as he makes an ineffective sweep at her with his sword.  The other rider and Goblin dog spin around to face the new threat, but Virgil is quick enough to dodge their attacks, before slamming his chain down on them, crushing the goblin into the wall.

The two archers loose shafts at Noa, but both miss.  A voice from around the corner snarls MOVE!, and one of the goblins hops into the sewage with a yelp.  The robed hobgoblin rounds the corner, and flings a flask at Janiven.

The flask hits her and shatters, dousing her in its contents.  Janiven screams in pain as her armor begins to smoke and her skin bursts into boils.  The robed hobgoblin leers and turns his eyes to Noa, licking his fangs menacingly.















*OOC:*


 Leo is up!


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Sep 1, 2011)

Leo sees the robed goblin spring from behind the wall, and decides its time to act.

"Maurea! see to Janiven! Ive got the big ugly!"

Stepping around the corner with a flourish Leo tosses a small dash of colored powder into the air, chanting  and with a thrust of his palm the dust bursts into a cone of dazzling light, engulfing the robed hob and his nearby ally.

"Noa! Do you have some way to knock the big ugly out? hes weakened but not down for the count... I think he is worth some information to us!"









*OOC:*


 Will Save DC 17 for the hobgoblin and his ally or else....
A vivid cone of clashing colors springs forth from your hand, causing creatures to become stunned, perhaps also blinded, and possibly knocking them unconscious. Each creature within the cone is affected according to its HD.
_2 HD or less_: The creature is unconscious, blinded, and stunned  for 2d4 rounds, then blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, and then  stunned for 1 round. (Only living creatures are knocked unconscious.)
_3 or 4 HD_: The creature is blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1 round.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 1, 2011)

The large hobgoblin reels at the colors, throwing his arm over his eyes and screaming out.  He appears completely disoriented and unable to defend himself properly.  The goblin takes the full force of the spell, falling prone face first into the much, bubbles slowly rising around his face.










*OOC:*


Noa!


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Sep 2, 2011)

Having seen the robed hobgoblin stride menacingly into view, and then so suddenly succumb to the little gnome's flashing colors, Noa smirked to himself. "Here goes nothing," he muttered, and threw a knife straight at the robed figure's chest.

Seeing that he had missed his second throw in a row, he cursed loudly and then backed up several paces, and readied himself for a running leap toward the battle.









*OOC:*


Crap. And I'm pretty sure that would've been a sneak attack... Sorry about the double roll, it was a 4. Oh, and I backed up 20ft to prep for a running jump.


----------



## Slithy (Sep 2, 2011)

*Maurea kicks goblin ass...*

Pinned down between the dog and the goblin, and bleeding from the bite, Maurea has little choice but to fight. Her concern for Janiven makes her look over and see how serious Janiven's injuries are. 

She then shouts "May Sarenrae grant you release from that ing digusting life you are living, you stupid knock-kneed, pasty faced, devil fellating offal!"

She then strikes at the goblin who just fell from his lifeless mount.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I'm not going to bother updating the map, bc only Leo moved. 







Virgil's chain smashes into the goblin in front of him, smashing it lifeless against the wall.  The goblin dog spins and tries to bite Virgil, but he dodges the beasts jaws.  The goblin next to Maurea ducks her blow and slashes at her legs, finding a chink in her armor and drawing blood.  (1 dmg)  The remaining archer fires a round at Janiven but misses by several feet.

Janiven continues to scream as the contents of the vial continue to burn into her flesh.  She weakly fires a shot back at the goblin archer, but he manages to evade it.









*OOC:*


 Maurea, she looks like she has seen better days.


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Sep 5, 2011)

"Hold on Fair Maiden... Leonixx is here to save the day!... *i hope*" he mutters the last part, striding confidantly past the stunned hob and into the sludge.

He snags a pinch of colored dust from his pouch and flings it in the air once again. The familiar chant  is botched due to deafening (i dont get it either) and Leo just sighs as it fizzles









*OOC:*


 15 feet to the east from where i was (into the sewage) and color spray emanating from the top right corner of my square. this should hit both dogs and goblin behind the dog, but will miss both Maurea and Vigil


----------



## devious_sauce (Sep 6, 2011)

Bolstered with confidence after seeing his first target fall with a single blow, Vigil turns his attention towards the next threat, the dog!









*OOC:*


If I kill it, I'll move east/south towards the next goblin














*OOC:*


+9 to hit is 5 dex, 1 bab, 1 bless, 2 flank, for those of you at home


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 6, 2011)

Virgil's chain connects with the goblin dog's skull, caving it in with a splash of blood and brain matter.  

The goblin archer looks fearfully at Virgil as the warrior-turned-meat-grinder approaches.


----------



## devious_sauce (Sep 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


so there's one color-sprayed goblin lying face down in the water, the color sprayed standing hobgoblin, 2 dead dogs, 1 dead goblin from the dog I just killed. That leaves an archer and the goblin from the other dog, both of whom are next to me and Maurea??  And it's Noa now?


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 6, 2011)

You got it.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Sep 7, 2011)

Noa, tensed himself for the jump. The fight was just a little too far away for him to be throwing his knives into battle. And he certainly didn't want to lose any more of them. And he really preferred that he not end up covered in sewage if he could help it. People look at you funnily enough when your hands and sleeves are covered in blood. He could at least spare himself the indignity of being just another cess-covered, disease ridden mongrel of the streets.

And so, balancing carefully on the line of propriety and the urge to help his new found companions, he took off at a sprint, headed straight toward the dazed hobgoblin across the gap from him.

Noa soared through the air and landed on the the other side, albeit a little less gracefully than he had hoped. Still staggering forward, he ended his movement only a couple of feet shy of where the ensorceled hobgoblin sagged. He quickly brought his buckler up and prepared to enter the close-quarters battle.


----------



## Slithy (Sep 7, 2011)

*Maurea decides to do her real job, put people back together*

Seeing a clear path to Janiven, a bloodthirsty the goblin in front of her, and her compatriot "The Cuisinart" stride around her to give out some more death, she feels she has done enough fighting for the day. She carefully pulls herself out of the combat to give aid to the wounded. As she moves she yells to Noa "If you murder him while I am watching, I will be very put out!"

She withdraws 40' west, to bring herself closer to Janiven.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 9, 2011)

Janiven's flesh stops smoldering, and she narrows her eyes in hatred, before snapping her bow up and letting loose a single arrow straight into the shoulder of the stunned hobgoblin.  Her armor hangs in tatters around her and she has bright red burns all across her torso and arms.  The two goblins next to Virgil swing with their swords, one managing a shallow cut on his leg.  The bubbles streaming from the mouth of the goblin face down in the muck slowly come to a halt...

The large hobgoblin, grunts in pain as the arrow slams into his shoulder, and it appears he is beginning to shake off the effects of Leo's spell.









*OOC:*


Virgil takes 3 damage!


----------



## devious_sauce (Sep 9, 2011)

*first blood*

Vigil's leg twitches the smallest bit as he shifts his weight back, then forward again.  It wasn't the worst cut he'd ever had, but it was far from pleasant.  And he'd show the little rats who was in charge.









*OOC:*


6 dmg,  my bad 







Vigil let swung his chain swiftly and accurately at the goblin who had just dropped his bow. He hit his mark, clearly injuring the already-scared goblin.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 9, 2011)

Virgils chain whips around the offending goblins neck, snapping it easily with a sharp tug.










*OOC:*


nice 2d4+1d20 there, lol


----------



## bayushiyojiro (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 i should be one square northeast of the hobgoblin btw 







Leo Glares at the Hobgoblin as he seems to coming too, and fslams his fist down through the muck into the ground, the tiles beneath the hob appearing to shift and bounce beneath him, knocking him off his feet.









*OOC:*


 bloodline power, with a +4 for hobgoblin being stunned


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 9, 2011)

Leo barely manages to sweep the hobgoblin off of his feet.


----------



## devious_sauce (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


pete?


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Sep 16, 2011)

Seeing yet another opening, Noa took a single step forward and drew his shortsword, turning his body and raising the sword above his head. He was ready to kill again. This vermin of a hobgoblin had attacked them for no reason. Perhaps the goblins were affiliated with the Armingers, perhaps they just lived in the sewers. But the hobgoblin was going to die.

Just then, Noa thought of Maurea's warning, and her appeal to his better nature, the innocence that had once been his own. In a split second, he spun his grip on the sword and it rotated in his hand. Bringing the blade down in a long smooth arc, he attempted to strike the flat of the blade across the hobgoblin's face as hard a he possibly could.









*OOC:*


 Well, looks like I'm finnaly rolling usefully in this combat... Also sorry guys for the week's delay. Been very busy, with the birthday weekend and work. (Also, my attack roll should say 'Prone target' rather than cutting off at pron.)


----------



## devious_sauce (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Combat - Pathfinder_OGC


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pete, isn't that a critical threat?  You should also add your sneak attack damage in there, the target is stunned.


----------



## Slithy (Sep 17, 2011)

*The healer in action!*









*OOC:*


I will take my turn now while other things are being decided. I don't know when I will get the chance again to respond. My computers at home are still just fancy paperweights.








Maurea slips into a meditative state and the power of life floods through her. Tears streaming from her eyes, filled with compassion for the entire world, she moves to her compatriot and fills Janiven with the Divine spark of Healing.

Maurea moves the 10' to Janiven and burns another 1st level spell (let's say Magic Weapon) to spontaneously cast Cure light Wounds.


----------



## OneWingAngel88 (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I suppose that yes, it is a critical threat, however... no it cannot be a sneak attack, since you cannot perform a sneak attack when you use a lethal weapon to deal nonlethal damage.  And so no, not a crit, sadly.


----------

